

Tell HN: Elsevier Stores Passwords in Plaintext - fixxer

Just did a password reset and got back my original password... it appears they don&#x27;t read the papers they publish.
======
sp332
PlainTextOffenders doesn't have it yet, you should submit it.
[http://plaintextoffenders.com/submit](http://plaintextoffenders.com/submit)

~~~
fixxer
Thanks, I submitted it.

